# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  bbq

## PlatypusGardens

Well, it started with making a new big single plate for it        
I've always intended to change it so it's a bit taller, and the side burner which we use a fair bit, would be better if it was on the other side and the cabinet below it is stupid and it's hard to get to the gas bottle to change it etc and.....well there's only one thing to do then.......      
Oooooooff with its head!   
am actually enjoying cleaning and de-greasing all the parts as I go.    
It's stripped down it its bare components by now, and the main part of the "body" is sitting in the yard, covered in oven cleaner.
Might as well get it spotless(-ish) while I'm at it.
And it will be a lot nicer to work with if it's not covered in years of grease and fat. 
I've got some 25x25rhs to make a new frame from and will probably use the original wheels. 
No real plans as yet, just cleaning everything up first.    :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Strange....I was expecting a few comments by now...  :Unsure:   
Anyway, got a bit done yesterday after lots of umming and arring about how to do this and keep it as simple as possible.
 Went for a fixed setup rather than on wheels.
Didn't really see a need for wheels....the only time I move it is to clean behind it and this way there's no need to,  
Welded up an L-shaped frame     
Not sure how I'll attach the sideburner yet or if I'll use the original case for it as it's fairly rusted.
From cooking crabs in saltwater I reckon.      
Attached to the bar at the other end via a piece of angle steel.
only temporary fixed with one coach screw at the moment      
Made adjustable feet for the legs as the concrete is all over the place.
Welded a nut to the legs and made feet from threaded rod and a big washer.         :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

I like the adjustable leg ...  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Me too. However, you need to weld a nut on at the bottom of the threaded rod for spanner adjustment  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The adjustable legs are only there for setup.
once everytning is in place that end will be dynabolted to the floor   :Smilie:

----------

